# Dyson-refund, still in warranty



## lab-rat (16 Jul 2007)

Hi there,
I have a dyson, forked out 300euro on it last year and I hate it. It has a two year warranty. I was wondering if I could return it as I am not happy with it. I get so frustrated with it every time I go to hoover. Suction is very poor and it is so awkward to use. Had a service guy out to check it out and the filter needs cleaning. I am trying to clean it and it seems impossible. So angry.
How does the warranty work? Can I return the hoover as I am not happy with it?

I appreciate your help


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jul 2007)

lab-rat said:


> I was wondering if I could return it as I am not happy with it.


No - not just because you're not happy with it or it doesn't suit you. If it is faulty then you may be entitled to a replacement or repair under warranty. Almost certainly you are not entitled to a refund. The terms & conditions of the warranty should explain what's covered. If you have not been happy with it for so long why did you not do something about it before now (e.g. return it to the retailer if you felt that it was faulty or not suitable for the job)?


----------



## lab-rat (16 Jul 2007)

> If you have not been happy with it for so long why did you not do something about it before now (e.g. return it to the retailer if you felt that it was faulty or not suitable for the job)?


 Life. Moving into a new house, having my first child.The better half had to do the hoovering as I was on bed rest for alot of my pregnacy. etc, etc. However, now that he is born and during his short naps I try and do some hoovering. I get so frustrated. Some people swear by them and other people hate them, that is what i am reading on the web.


----------



## Purple (16 Jul 2007)

Cleaning the filter is easy, just take it out and wash it. What's hard about that?


----------



## Bazoo (16 Jul 2007)

Lab-rat, 

We had a problem with our Dyson where the part which attaches the hose to the main body of the vacuum cleaner had split half way round underneath. We thought the suction was dreadful and were very disappointed with it and on super close inspection after some months of substandard performance my husband found this fault. We contacted Dyson and their customer service was excellent. My husband dealt with them. They checked a code you give them against their systems to make sure the warranty is still in place and then sent out an entire new hose, no questions asked which arrived a few days later.

Check again that something like this hasn't happened with yours. I noticed a big difference with the new hose. Our Dyson was a wedding gift which at the time retailed at €550 (it's the 'animal' model - not sure how much they are now as they're bound to have come down somewhat). Overall, I would consider it grossly overpriced and overrated. It's noisy and cumbersome and certainly no better than any other brand of cleaner I've ever used, if even as good. I don't think with a prestige product such as this that you should settle for having to clean the filter repeatedly. I'd contact Dyson and see if you can get a replacement of the filter or other parts as necessary.


----------



## Purple (16 Jul 2007)

I consider the engineering and design on Dyson cleaners to be excellent. I have worked in design and I can see thousands of hours have gone into their products. The materials used, the moulding and the overall design are better than any of their competitors. Our one (and Ms Purple does bugger all...Dysoning?) is much better than any vacuum cleaner we have had before. The rotating brush in the head is a particularly good idea.


----------



## Bazoo (16 Jul 2007)

I'm sure thousands of hours have gone into their products. Which makes it all the more baffling why the 'animal' just does not deliver on promises. I'm not the only one of this opinion. Several other people I know with Dysons have admitted they are disappointed with them and would not have bought theirs had they known what to expect. As I said, we got ours as a gift. I would have felt seriously hard done by had I forked out €550 for it ourselves.


----------



## lab-rat (17 Jul 2007)

Purple said:


> Cleaning the filter is easy, just take it out and wash it. What's hard about that?


i was told that it should be translucent when held up to light and to use a hose or tap with good pressure to remove the build up of dirt. The filter is cleaner but it still looks blocked. it is not easily cleaned


----------



## Purple (17 Jul 2007)

Wash in under warm water from a running tap. That's it. Unless you were using it to clean some exotic substance there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## NCA2007 (17 Jul 2007)

With regards to any situation where you have a product your rights can be found on the National Consumer Agency's (NCA) website at www.consumerconnect.ie and in particular the issue of returning goods can be found at http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/Get_Your_Rights/Shopping/Returning_Goods/

NCA2007


----------



## madmoe (26 Aug 2008)

Just bought a Dyson yesterday, Power City were doing a deal and got the DC19 Allergy for €230 so I was happy with the price. Seen a DC08 in Argos in Jervis street for €220 but I think the 08 is a pretty old model by now....

I did a quick vacuum yesterday evening and was well pleased with the suction, it lifted the carpet anywhere it was not fully pinned down and the bin had a lot of dust etc in it after I finished, there was me thinking my carpet was pretty clean!

I will let you know how I get on with it over the next 6 months. 

All good so far though.

M



NCA2007 said:


> With regards to any situation where you have a product your rights can be found on the National Consumer Agency's (NCA) website at www.consumerconnect.ie and in particular the issue of returning goods can be found at http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/Get_Your_Rights/Shopping/Returning_Goods/
> 
> NCA2007


----------



## aoc (26 Aug 2008)

have a dyson for the past 8 years - best hoover ever... 

only had one problem with the flex, there is a dyson number you can call and they come out to your house, at an agreed time, and will fix anything that is wrong for a max of €90....... no matter how old it is, dyson guy says ours is good to go for another 7 years at least.!! not bad by today's standard i think.


----------



## tyrekicker (19 Sep 2008)

I would also like to rally to Dyson's defence. Got a DC19 6 months ago and can;t beleive how good the suction power is. Recemmended to several others.

Wondering if those disappointed with their Dyson;s are the super-obsessive types who expect it to scuk the nails out of the floorboards? ;-)


----------



## rmelly (19 Sep 2008)

My mother has a nilfisk for the last 15 years - we bought her a new dyson a couple of years ago but she returned it without opening because she couldn't part with the nilfisk.


----------

